# Triton TWX7 Workcentre



## richard49 (Sep 10, 2020)

I have the Triton TWX7 Workcentre with the table saw and router table inserts which I really like.

The problem I'm having is finding an insert plate for the table (not the router) so I can use the Leigh RTJ400 Router Dovetail Jig.

I've contacted Leigh and Triton but am still not getting (what I call) a sensible answer as they all assume (despite being told otherwise) that I need the plate for the router when I don't and it's driving me mad.

The insert plate for the Triton TWX7 router table has a diameter of 94mm and I need an insert plate to insert the Leigh eBush and nut into.

Maybe you know of such an insert plate to fit the Triton Workcentre (not the router) that will hold the Leigh eBush?

Any help/advice would be very welcome.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Richard I am confused as it looks like having the correct insert for your Router plate is what you need. I assume it would be a Porter Cable size bushing opening.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That is my first thought, Jim. Maybe the Leigh bushing is not the same diam. as the PC. That looks like an Incra red insert, do you have a name on the insert that you can go to them for an answer? 
I think what I would do is first try a PC bushing in that insert and see if it fits. Do you have a Leigh bushing yet?

Are the pictures what you have,or what you want?
Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Richard...this sounds like a "make your own" project...

Here's a link to an old thread that shows the steps...sizes may differ for what you need but you'll get the idea...

https://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/10818-bogydave.html


----------



## richard49 (Sep 10, 2020)

Nick,
I think you're right in that I'm going to have to make my own insert, oh to be back in an engineering workshop where I could have made one in short time on a lathe.

The insert in the router table I have now is 94mm in diameter and has three screws to locate and three more grub screws to help level it to the router surface.

I've attached an image showing the insert.

I need an insert that's 94mm in diameter and takes the Leigh guide bush which is 35mm diameter (1 3/8"). 

I've only found out recently that every make of router has different fittings in respect of the size of inserts; that's crazy, they all need to be the same size (full size routers is a given here) which cuts down on confusion and cost.

The world is madder than I thought possible.....


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Richard...assuming you find the absolutely right insert, do you have a way of also absolutely centering the router so the bit is exactly in the center of the bushing...?

I am also wondering if you couldn't do what you need by using a bearing mounted bit and use the bearing as a guide...? This would allow you to use an appropriately sized insert for effective dust control.





richard49 said:


> Nick,
> I think you're right in that I'm going to have to make my own insert, oh to be back in an engineering workshop where I could have made one in short time on a lathe.
> 
> The insert in the router table I have now is 94mm in diameter and has three screws to locate and three more grub screws to help level it to the router surface.
> ...


----------



## richard49 (Sep 10, 2020)

Nick, the purpose of using the Leigh eBush is that it's slightly elliptical and can be rotated to either increase or decrease the amount of material is removed therefore obtaining the correct fit so if the bush isn't exactly centred then adjustments can be made.

I would, of course, take the utmost care to make sure that the router is centrally mounted.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

THROAT PLATE (D65) is a larger insert for the table.... couldn't find its dimensions or a supplier in the USA but see you are in the UK so maybe you can call them and get an answer.


----------

